# 2007 Specialized SX trail opinions?



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

What are your opinions on this bike? I can't decide between the SX trail or Demo 7. I will most likely get the demo.


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

I think I saw the light blue sx trail in the opening of Roam. It made me all Jealous and full of envy; I wanted to powder coat my enduro expert to look like it. 

Are you more of a Freerider or one of them Downhillers?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

The thing I don't like about the new Demos is that the chainstays are really short and the head angle is really slack, so your weight is way over the back tire. 

I have an 05 Demo 8 and I'm looking for a change. After riding an 06 SX Trail I for a week I will most likely end up with an SX Trail, it's just a very fun bike that really wants to be in the air and ridden hard. 

For some other similar bikes check out the Morewood Shova LT or the Commencal Supreme DH. Not sure if you're looking for other manufacturers but...


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

i would go with the sx trail for sure. all i hear is good things about it and its freeride capabilities


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

sx trail will be lighter and the one from roam as mentioned is just sick. baby blue frame and that pink manitou fork


----------



## kona kid (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah, an SX would serve you great. A friend of mine has one and loves it. He can ride the light freeride/all mountain trails during the week and shred some of the local DH runs on the weekend. Should you buy one you won't be dissipointed.

P.S that was Darren Berrecloth on the baby blue Sx with the pink manitous in Roam


----------



## DHS (Jan 14, 2004)

i love mine


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

DHS said:


> i love mine


Yes, yes, thats the one!

Specialized is getting some nice colors in.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

I would say sx trail, you can't mount up a front derailler on the demo, which is annoying..


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

I love mine- i have the 07 111!


----------



## douglas1881 (Oct 14, 2006)

Great Bike here is mine


----------



## Quantdude (Nov 26, 2005)

Well...I just finished building up an '07 and I got some ride time on it and I'm so stoked! I can't believe how well this things works in every condition. Mine is pretty heavy at 37lbs but I'm using heavy wheels and 2.5" tires F&R. I can actually pedal up hill way better than my 34lb Heckler....and the downhills feel like butter. Best of all this thing just jumps sick....it's so balanced in the air. I didn't have to do any work on the jumps...I just went off and the bike somehow balanced itself out perfectly for me in the air. Yep, this is the bike.

So...Demo 7 vs. SX Trail??? I don't think there's going to be a "HUGE" difference between the two. If I were buying a complete bike I'd buy the Demo 7 I and if I were just buying the frame then I'd get the SX Trail (I just bought the frame for a killer deal). I think I'm going to buy my little bro a Demo 7 soon and if I do I'll do a thorough compare of how the two compare. The price differential on the complete build vs. the parts is just way too compelling to buy a Demo 7 I. You get the frame ($2,200) + the Totem Coil ($900) + everything else for $2999 at most bike shops. The SX Trail 1 build kind of sucks so you kind of have to splurge for the SX 3 and fully build it's $4K+ (ouch). That's why I opted for the frame.

Good luck.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

My 07 (off Ebay, frame only), will be in my hands on thrusday! Im so stoked-Large Bearclaw Blue.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

How well will the sx take downhill, because i want to start downhilling.


----------



## bettermanNZ (May 7, 2005)

You're not going to get a lot of fact based opinions on the Demo7 as very few people have one yet. I got mine 2 weeks ago but can't ride it due to recovering from a bronken wrist.

You can run a dual-ring setup with Front Derailluer as this is the setup I have - there are cable mounts and all.

The Demo7 also has a travel limiter standard which gives the bike 7.3" of travel - remove the limiter and you have 7.7" travel - so an extra inch over the SX Trail.

From my limited bouncing around on the bike it feels very plush which I really like. The Front and Rear seem well matched but until I hit the trails I won't really know.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

For Freeriding and Some DH (not solely DH) i would get a SX. Berrecloth was rocking it the opening part of Roam. Plus my buddy just got one, i rode it a bit in Moab. Its a nice rig.. I have never rode a demo 7 but i have a rode a demo 8 and i would choose the SX over that. Of course if you are gonna ride mainly DH and race then get the 7.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

it comes down to ridin.......are you going to ride very hard stuff with drops and all....or more trail rides


----------



## DHS (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it comes down to ridin.......are you going to ride very hard stuff with drops and all....or more trail rides


how about both?


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

CountryBoy said:


> How well will the sx take downhill, because i want to start downhilling.


Lots of types of DH, from highspeed down trails, fast with occasional 2-4 feet drops, to extreme like the redbull rampage(not for most mortal souls).


----------



## frogger (Nov 6, 2006)

I've sold my Intense M3 now as I haven't ridden it since putting Totems on my SX Trail. I ride my SX Trail on shore, trails, dirt jumps, downhill courses, etc. and I haven't felt it was out classed once. It truly is the best bike I have ever owned in my life. You'll be limited to what you can do with the Demo 7 as it will be a killer on trails and longer rides so it's going to be good for shore and DH mostly.


----------



## 3lite0hbik3r (Nov 19, 2006)

douglas1881 said:


> Great Bike here is mine


:yikes: :thumbsup: NICE BIKE!


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

Chris Herndon raced an SX trail with a WC Boxxer set at 7" in the past Worlds. It is his DH race bike of choise right now over the Demo 8.


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

All I have is my cam phone here at work. Since my 03 SX cracked, I'm glad I was able to upgrade to an 06 SX Trail. The extra inches of travel are so much fun!


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

1. Don't get an SXT, you'll hate it
2. I'm just telling you that so everyone and their mother does not catch on as to how incredible that bike is and start riding them. The bike is truely amazing and I have not found it's limits yet. Like Spec. says, if you want one bike that DOES IT ALL, the SXT is it, 15 foot ladder drop is the biggest I've gone and it sucks it up with ease. I sold my '05 Bighit cause the SXT ride BETTER in Mammoth Mountain and handles like a dream, 
But again....THEY SUCK DON'T GET ONE!  
Here's a small 7-8 footer at Mammoth...


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm still loving my '05 SXT. 

And I'm still running the stock first year 66. The fork weighs in at 13.5 pounds. No lie.. 

Any suggestions for an inexpensive substitute for the 66?


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

> Here's a small 7-8 footer at Mammoth...


... the flow drop is 6 feet ...


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

frogger said:


> You'll be limited to what you can do with the Demo 7 as it will be a killer on trails and longer rides so it's going to be good for shore and DH mostly.


For previous model Demos I would have agreed. With the new 7's I'm not so sure. Stock, the new Demo 7 comes in at just over 40 lbs. The stock SXT's aren't that much ligher. The geos aren't the same, but I'll bet the 7 pretty good on the trails. Heck I've ridden my Demo 9 on some pretty hilly trails and it wasn't that bad. Yeah it sucked on the ups, but it was doable.

Not flaming, I just think the new 7 may be pretty trail worthy based on weight alone.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

depending on where you land.....


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

How do you get the SXT to 7 inches of travel?


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Viagra.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

i have an 04 demo 9 and built up an 07 sxt end of last season, needless to say the demo 9 will be up for sale. I ride mostly at Diablo in NJ and it is more than capable for everything there.


----------



## ilikeair (Mar 22, 2006)

get an sx trail nuff said


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

rub it real hard. actually the 07 is 170mm


----------



## ChamMTB (Feb 23, 2005)

*I have mine built up lighter - the alternative SX.....*

Mine started as an Enduro, then I swapped the fork for a 36 VAN and the rear shock to a 8.75/2.75" (with 2mm spacer) coil - giving 6.7" rear and 6.1" front (on my measurements), pretty much what Spesh now has as the SX trail....

I used to run this with a fairly burly build, and for anything other than extreme downhill it is the muts nuts - and generally faster on light DH/freeride stuff than a DH rig....

But it's not as stable on the big stuff, and my Sunday (or pals Demo 8) or at speed. Far far more verstile though....

Then I decided that as I had the Sunday, I would go light. So, everything super light now, 2.3" single ply Maxxis ST tyres, light wheels (Hope Pro II with 717s) Thomson et al and a Gravity Dropper (still not gonna ride downhill with the damn seat up!!!)....and it weighs 31lbs, coil sprung.

This is now my XC bike - and it is almost as fast downhill as the older heaver version was....but you can ride it all day. You don't need to compromise much at all going down, but you can do a 30 mile XC loop.....I live in the French Alps too, so we like have a fairly hardcore version of XC here!!!

These bikes are the best all round bike out there IMO. Sooooo versatile. If you get a couple of sets of wheels, one for XC and one for DH, run the same disc rotors etc, you could swap over and frankly it makes two bikes......

Brilliant. Owned it for three years now, still the best bike I have ever owned by a country mile. I love my Sunday, but that is only for a specific DH race type environment.....the SX/Enduro can just do it all......

But they are a little heavy in present guise to pedal around all day....

Just my two cents......


----------



## readingracing (Mar 1, 2006)

have you considered the 07 rocky mountain slayer sxc 90,around 29lbs personally saw it weighed,and has perfect balance.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

that makes me want to get a totum for mine so bad. Im kinda lookin at the domain tho.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Just a quick note
Enduro and SXT (besides travel/suspension) have different geometry, differing it vastly from the regular Enduro 6.0/150mm

Enduro 150:
Low head tube angle: 67
High head tube angle: 67
Bottom braket low: 357
high: 369
Seat tube angle low: 67

SXT:
Low head tube angle: 66.5
High: 67.5
bottom braket low: 356
high: 369
Seat tube angle low: 70


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

snow-man said:


> depending on where you land.....


no. depending on where the lip of the drop is straight above the ground.


----------



## ilikeair (Mar 22, 2006)

*hey i just had a sweet idea*, why dosent anybody buill up the sx trail as a slopestyle bike, with an air shock, 3-5 inch fork,no front brake, lighter components. i THINK IT WOULD KILL ALL THE SLOPESTYLE PARKS, FOR DOING SMOOTH DROPS AND NAILING BIG DIRT JUMP LINES. Hell you could even take a slopestyle bike to local trails and add style, flow, and tricks..... SX .trail as a slope style bike sounds like such a good idea(could be my next project)

What does anyone have to say about that???

cheers.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Just run a regular Enduro. The SX Trail has a proprietary shock length so you can't replace it. Or get a Bottlerocket.


----------



## ilikeair (Mar 22, 2006)

i saw a pic of bearclaws bike at the claw works( mount washington slopestlye) it had an air shock and it was sweer, plus if you wanted a little more cush than an rdinary sx, and a bottle rocket, than it would be prime.....hmm let me see if i can find the pic....


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

ilikeair said:


> i saw a pic of bearclaws bike at the claw works( mount washington slopestlye) it had an air shock and it was sweer, plus if you wanted a little more cush than an rdinary sx, and a bottle rocket, than it would be prime.....hmm let me see if i can find the pic....


I would never run an air shock on my sxt, I would rather deal with the extra 1/2lb and have the plushness of the coil.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i have seen a lot of freeride / dj'ers running air shocks lately.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

captain spaulding said:


> I would say sx trail, you can't mount up a front derailler on the demo, which is annoying..


Uh. ya you can. You just need different cranks to get the second ring. My demo 7 one has all the provisions for a front der save for cranks.

Get the demo if your are more dh oriented, or the sx if you are more freeride. plain and simple.


----------



## Buck (Jan 21, 2004)

I just built up a '06 SX trail and have been finally able to get out and ride it! Lightest bike I've had in 4 years! So far I've only ridden park and street stuff on it as the trails here are super muddy(minnesnowta). Here's pics of it in action. It has been awesome so far! No complaints, luck my though I also have a '07 Demo 8 too, hahaha.

























Final word? Thumbs up! Great riding bike!









Thanks!
Buck


----------



## ilikeair (Mar 22, 2006)

ok, heres the pic of darren berrecloths sweet ass slopestyle bike with the air shock- just click on the link and look closely at his bike ---- http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1029018/


----------



## ilikeair (Mar 22, 2006)

well, that link doent really show the bike, soooo i found a better, i mean wayyy better picture of the bike, heres the link enjoy----

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/995970/


----------



## ilikeair (Mar 22, 2006)

Bear-claws bike is soooo sexy and sweet, what does everyone have to say to those pics?


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

ilikeair said:


> Bear-claws bike is soooo sexy and sweet, what does everyone have to say to those pics?


too bad it is a regular SX and NOT an SX Trail. Less travel and I would still never run an air shock on my SXT.


----------



## n8whitie (Dec 18, 2006)

I have an '07 SXT and I love it. It can do anything you want it to. Its like the special forces version of bikes... it can adapt to any environment you put it in. Although riding it up hills all day does suck..... but then again if your a freerider or DHer then uphill kind of sucks anyways.


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

o snap, sportin' reflectors on the pedals.


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

That is a kickin' SXT reflectors and all. I have seen and heard so much about these bikes lately, I think it may be my next bike. I was thinking Nomad but Ive heard better stuff about the SX trail.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

dirtydownhill said:


> That is a kickin' SXT reflectors and all. I have seen and heard so much about these bikes lately, I think it may be my next bike. I was thinking Nomad but Ive heard better stuff about the SX trail.


the nomad is more like the new enduro sl or intense 6.6 a long travel all mountain bike. The SXT is a shorter travel dh, freeride/park bike, it has a little less travel but is compareable to an Intense uzzi vpx or an iron horse 7point series bike.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

*Interupted Seat Tube?*

This bike just seems like the perfect bike for me and many others out there who mostly ride trails, occasionally freeride and occasionally DH (any opportunity I can, but they don;t come often). 
The *ONLY* thing i don't like about this bike is the interrupted seat tube. From the extreme DH position (absolute lowest), i raise it about 6" for extreme climbing (probably the highest). But i could probably just live with a 3.5-4" difference between DH and climbing saddle heights. 
So my question is, how much can you raise and lower your saddle on the SXT? I heard the minimum amount of seat tube in the frame should be about 4", but I'm not the heavy so I figure i could get away with less. Could anyone with an SXT please look this up for me? 
Thanks!!

:band: SX Trail with a CCDB /w Ti spring, what a dream! :arf:


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Maverick speedball.



Quarashi said:


> This bike just seems like the perfect bike for me and many others out there who mostly ride trails, occasionally freeride and occasionally DH (any opportunity I can, but they don;t come often).
> The *ONLY* thing i don't like about this bike is the interrupted seat tube. From the extreme DH position (absolute lowest), i raise it about 6" for extreme climbing (probably the highest). But i could probably just live with a 3.5-4" difference between DH and climbing saddle heights.
> So my question is, how much can you raise and lower your saddle on the SXT? I heard the minimum amount of seat tube in the frame should be about 4", but I'm not the heavy so I figure i could get away with less. Could anyone with an SXT please look this up for me?
> Thanks!!
> ...


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*Naw dude.*

You don't have to worry about the seatpost thing. I just got an sxt and it offers a long enough seat tube for climbing and decending without a telescopic post or whatnot. I've got really long legs and it works perfect.


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

*Seatpost no problem*

If you buy the right size frame, then the seatpost issue is not an issue. If you're 6'4" and buy a medium, then you probably won't get XR racer-type leg extension.

Moving on...
No matter what your sport is (surfing, snowboarding, etc.), every once in a while you get that magic piece of equipment that is perfect for your style. The SXT joins that very short list for me.


----------

